# Spring gobbler



## VBpierkingmac (Feb 18, 2009)

Just a heads up spring gobbler is about to start just seeing who all plans on chasing some thunder chickens in the next couple months.


----------



## bowhunter81 (Aug 5, 2007)

If I can find one that doesn't have his gobbler froze up still! This cold weather is gonna set them back a week or two, hopefully will result in a better season than last year. Did talk to someone tonight qho said they heard 4 this morning, idk musta had heaters under the tree, was 26 when I woke up.


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm trying to head down to my family farm in lynchburg to get a few birds this season, I hope its better than last year


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Thunder throats*

I went to my club last week and saw 9 count em, 9 long beards.3 of them strutting their tail feathers off.Cant wait.


----------



## rc4 (Apr 26, 2007)

berry collage in rome ga is slow right now,soon as the weather stay warm it will be on though


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

I know where mine is at!!!


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Mine*

What are you doing on my piece of ground!


----------



## DarkSkies (Aug 16, 2008)

Nice pic R&R. I almost ran a few over in my truck the other day.


----------

